# SUM sale



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone going? They haven't put up what's on sale yet?!?!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ken's email said the list would go up tonight.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it's 11:30 so who knows


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

List is up

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Altcharacter, if you're going tomorrow am can I go with you?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We're heading out @ 8:30 from my house (Jeff and I) If you want a ride I can take you from my house?!?!?!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

seen the list too...

must get items

moorish idol
clown grouper

and

I hope Ken give discount on the 2 bumble bee groupers and the tarpon, I've been eyed on them for weeks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex, if you even think you're going to even talk to ken for more than 2 seconds I'd say good luck!

And a Moorish Idol needs a large tank.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will try! 

If I can house 2 bumblebee groupers (SUM has them in the top tank, and they are roughly 12" - 16" in size) I am sure I can house a moorish idol too! 

See you @ SUM in the morning! *Cheers* ^-^


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good sale and they had some nice fish today! I'm just sad my big tank isn't up and running or else I would have dropped alot more money than I did.

Not as many people as the boxing day sale but still a good crowd and nice talking to the fellow GTAA peeps.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Will try!
> 
> If I can house 2 bumblebee groupers (SUM has them in the top tank, and they are roughly 12" - 16" in size) I am sure I can house a moorish idol too!
> 
> See you @ SUM in the morning! *Cheers* ^-^


Hey Alex,
IMHO, your tank is too small for any of these fish...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I just came back from SUM I got myself some sand and salt for my new tank but I never saw any GTAA guys there. 
Dave whats holding you from starting your tank?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave and I were the fist 2 there, (sorry Marg, if I would have seen your posti totally would have picked you up too) I got a great deal on a vertex refractometer and a bunch if macro rock rubbel for my structure. Yay


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I was there too!

Dave is in blue tshirt and short and I think Jeff is in green












teemee said:


> Hey Alex,
> IMHO, your tank is too small for any of these fish...


I got a 300G tub in my backyard, because I can't fit thru the basement door


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol, I was so tired the only thing keeping me up was the wall.

First thing I heard when I got there was Dave at the front of the line say "I am up!"


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't see anyone there except Taipan and the second guy in line (didn't get his name but was from Israel I think.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I was there with my extra large tea and my darkest pair of sunglasses. LOL. You can see in Alex's pic that I am taking a nap against the wall.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Picked up some salt and snails. No line ups as of 1pm but Ken still doing brisk business.


----------

